# fail2ban error with 0.8.3 - Unexpected communication error

## hanj

Look like fail2ban is not happy about python2.6, this message will go away if you point it to python2.5. I wrote a post about it here: Issues with Fail2Ban upgrade (0.8.0-r1 to 0.8.3). Not sure what the problem could be relating to 2.6??

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## cach0rr0

I don't have this on 0.8.0-r1 and python 2.6, but....

possible to strace and share the output?

----------

## hanj

I didn't have this problem with the older version and python2.6 either. When I get some time tonight, I'll see if can run a strace on it.

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## Yuu

Hi,

Same problem here. It seems to be a known issue : on Gentoo, Red Hhat or openSUSE.

I hope somebody will fix this soon  :Wink: 

----------

## hanj

Thanks for posting the bug link!

----------

## aztech

I've tried this "workaround" but could not get it to work.

Simply forgot to edit the fist line in fail2ban-client

// andreas

----------

